# My Daughter on The Narrow Mind



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 12, 2007)

I recorded this back in March and sent it to Gene Cook at The Narrow Mind. He played it a couple of times on his podcast.

I had forgotten about it but then pulled it up. I sound a little annoying when I'm asking my daughter questions but she's really cute. She was two at the time:

Anna - Catechism Q&A


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 12, 2007)

I ripped it from the podcast a while ago when I didn't realise it was you. 

Weegenewation.


----------



## Herald (Jul 12, 2007)

Brother - everything was fine until you asked her, "Anna, are you a Baptist?"  Seriously, that was precious. May your children be blessed of the Lord.


----------



## caddy (Jul 12, 2007)

There is no sweeter sound on earth than the sound of little children talking and laughing! Great Stuff Rich. You are a blessed man.


----------



## Scott (Jul 13, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## dalecosby (Oct 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> very nice!



I just started listening to that program. it is a great podcast.
I didn't hear that program though. Very cute.

In about a year I will need to start teaching my daughter.
But it won't be the westminster 
Probably Spurgeon's which is basically the baptist version of the same.


----------



## QueenEsther (Oct 27, 2007)

that was so cute


----------



## Jessica (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh, Anna is so cute and smart.  I love hearing the voice of lil' kids citing the Catechism. I listened to the clip numerous times cause it's sooo adorable.


----------



## caddy (Nov 10, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Oh, Anna is so cute and smart.  I love hearing the voice of lil' kids citing the Catechism. I listened to the clip numerous times cause it's sooo adorable.


 
I agree. I love to hear little kids' voices.


----------

